# 20" Trenton Wheel - Galvano Grey, 3QF 601 025 E Z49 (DISCONTINUED ?)



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Now that I need to replace one of my wheels, the 20" Trenton Wheel (Galvano Grey - 3QF 601 025 E Z49) has been discontinued, at least that's what I'm being told by VW online suppliers...what the hell?

2018-2020 Atlas: 20" Trenton Wheel - Galvano Grey, 3QF 601 025 E Z49

If anyone knows of, or happens to have one available in good to new condition, please messege me asap.

TW


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Shopping Cart | Auto Parts







www.bamwholesaleparts.com





Try this place

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> Shopping Cart | Auto Parts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks TablaRasa...tried them this morning...no luck.


----------



## VolInGa (Jun 18, 2021)

TWs/VW said:


> Now that I need to replace one of my wheels, the 20" Trenton Wheel (Galvano Grey - 3QF 601 025 E Z49) has been discontinued, at least that's what I'm being told by VW online suppliers...what the hell?
> 
> 2018-2020 Atlas: 20" Trenton Wheel - Galvano Grey, 3QF 601 025 E Z49
> 
> ...


Good luck! I had to replace one back in March and VW and every dealer I called in the southeast said they were back ordered and had no idea when they would get any. Finally found one at Emich VW in Denver on Amazon. Check Amazon now, I just did and found one for $348, says it’s in stock ready to ship.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

VolInGa said:


> Good luck! I had to replace one back in March and VW and every dealer I called in the southeast said they were back ordered and had no idea when they would get any. Finally found one at Emich VW in Denver on Amazon. Check Amazon now, I just did and found one for $348, says it’s in stock ready to ship.


Thank you for that...I didn't find the $348 listing; but I did see a couple of listings for "reconditioned". I think I'd prefer buying a good used wheel in its original condition before taking a chance on reconditioned or remanufactured, there's just no way of knowing what new paint and filler could be hiding in the cast aluminum - should I be concerned?

TW


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Your local dealer can search dealer parts inventory and/or should be able to find one for you


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

I did a quick general search of the various online VW sites and availability doesn't seem to be an issue. New for around $255. I clicked on the middle link (hyperlink below), seemed to be in stock. Just check a few sites since they are only a few $ off from each other but the shipping might vary wildly. I found that one of my local dealers sells parts online when I bought my rack but they would not let me just pick up the parts. They had to ship it even though they are 15 miles away, shipping cost wasn't crazy but I am sure they recoup a few $ vs actual shipping costs. Still cheaper than anything I could have negotiated at the parts counter.
*








2018-2020 Volkswagen Atlas 20 In Trenton Wheel - Galvano Grey Metallic 3QF-601-025-E-Z49 | OEM Parts (oempartsource.com) *


----------



## VolInGa (Jun 18, 2021)

TWs/VW said:


> Thank you for that...I didn't find the $348 listing; but I did see a couple of listings for "reconditioned". I think I'd prefer buying a good used wheel in its original condition before taking a chance on reconditioned or remanufactured, there's just no way of knowing what new paint and filler could be hiding in the cast aluminum - should I be concerned?
> 
> TW











Amazon.com: Volkswagen Atlas OEM 20" Trenton Wheel - Galvano Grey Metallic : Automotive


Buy Volkswagen Atlas OEM 20" Trenton Wheel - Galvano Grey Metallic: Truck & SUV - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Hopefully that link works, when I look at Amazon.com it’s damn near impossible to find. When I use the “order again” feature in their app it brings it up immediately. 

When I was looking at VW dealers, I spent hours trying to find one they was really in stock. Most dealer order sites showed “available” or “in stock”, but they didn’t actually have them. The VW system doesn’t show you it’s back ordered until you place the order or call the dealer.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

I bought a full set from this site late last year but looks like prices have crept up a bit. No issues with delivery and wheels were perfect.









Volkswagen Atlas 2019 20


This is a 20




www.autorimshop.com


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Thank you all...I think I found one on eBay for $325.54 delivered. I took a chance, I know nothing about the seller, quirknhparts (5305) 99.6% Positive feedback. They said they had one available and would ship on Monday.









20 In Trenton Wheel - Galvano Grey Metallic | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 20 In Trenton Wheel - Galvano Grey Metallic at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





If anyone's interested, I was given a great lead by a member here on VWvortex that led me to a Dealer who has a set of 4 and asking only $1,000.00 +shipping - message me if interested.

TW


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TWs/VW said:


> Thank you all...I think I found one on eBay for $325.54 delivered. I took a chance, I know nothing about the seller, quirknhparts (5305) 99.6% Positive feedback. They said they had one available and would ship on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought from quirkparts before. Legit seller so no worries. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> I bought from quirkparts before. Legit seller so no worries.
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


There are two eBay sellers with very similar handles, "Quirkparts", QUIRK PARTS | eBay Stores; and, "Quirknhparts", QUIRKNHPARTS | eBay Stores. My purchased was from the later...hope the'er also legit.

TW


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TWs/VW said:


> There are two eBay sellers with very similar handles, "Quirkparts", QUIRK PARTS | eBay Stores; and, "Quirknhparts", QUIRKNHPARTS | eBay Stores. My purchased was from the later...hope the'er also legit.
> 
> TW


Ahh. Yeah ok it was the former that I have dealt with. not the New Hampshire one. I'm sure you will be ok regardless

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneau21 (Jun 20, 2021)

TWs/VW said:


> Now that I need to replace one of my wheels, the 20" Trenton Wheel (Galvano Grey - 3QF 601 025 E Z49) has been discontinued, at least that's what I'm being told by VW online suppliers...what the hell?
> 
> 2018-2020 Atlas: 20" Trenton Wheel - Galvano Grey, 3QF 601 025 E Z49
> 
> ...


Let me know if the replacement worked out. I'm planning on swapping out my stock trentons next week and will probably list them for sale. Located in CT. thanks!


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Juneau21 said:


> Let me know if the replacement worked out. I'm planning on swapping out my stock trentons next week and will probably list them for sale. Located in CT. thanks!


Thanks...

TW


----------



## condor767 (Feb 28, 2018)

Just ordered a set of 4 from BAM WHOLESALE PARTS but had to cancel it due to back order and no ETA. Guess they are hard to find. So I managed to find a set up at Bergstrom VW Oshkosh WI as I will be there next week for the air show. Sold for right around $1000 for the set of 4. Will post pics when installed.


----------



## condor767 (Feb 28, 2018)

Finally got them!


----------



## Form Ocean (Feb 6, 2000)

Looks great. My favorite Atlas wheel.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

arkitect06 said:


> I bought a full set from this site late last year but looks like prices have crept up a bit. No issues with delivery and wheels were perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What tires are those?

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## condor767 (Feb 28, 2018)

chompa1422 said:


> What tires are those?
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


Continental OEMs


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

condor767 said:


> Continental OEMs


Those are definitely not continentals i have those and they don't have thread on the walls 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## VolInGa (Jun 18, 2021)

chompa1422 said:


> Those are definitely not continentals i have those and they don't have thread on the walls
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


Two different pictures of two different black Atlases here. Condor767 has the Contis, not sure what is on that other one though.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

VolInGa said:


> Two different pictures of two different black Atlases here. Condor767 has the Contis, not sure what is on that other one though.


Yeah i quoted the owner of the other one lol

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

chompa1422 said:


> Yeah i quoted the owner of the other one lol
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk



Falken Wildpeak AT Trail 265/50/20


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

arkitect06 said:


> Falken Wildpeak AT Trail 265/50/20


Thank you kind sir are they a little lower than the original?

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

chompa1422 said:


> Thank you kind sir are they a little lower than the original?
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


Little wider and rides pretty much the same as the Conti’s to me. I am sitting a little higher due to a lift kit.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

arkitect06 said:


> Little wider and rides pretty much the same as the Conti’s to me. I am sitting a little higher due to a lift kit.


Ahh that's why they look smaller i wanna drop it an inch put 22s and similar tire

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------

